# Meyer Optik Announces Modern Version of Historic Lydith 30mm F3.5



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 9, 2017)

```
<p><strong>Meet our new lens – create magic</strong></p>
<p>Dear Meyer-Optik-Görlitz friend,</p>
<p><strong><em>We are very excited and proud to introduce you to the next in our oustanding line of art lenses – the Lydith 30mm f3.5</em></strong></p>
<p>One of the widest lenses in the Meyer-Optik lineup, the Lydith will impress you with its versatility at all distances. Exceptional sharpness, contrast and colour fidelity and it’s wonderful ability to create images with that indefinable magic is how this lens can best be described. It is a lens that will allow you to creatively capture those “magic moments”.</p>
<p>Designed in the late 1950s and introduced in 1964, the modern version of the Lydith will be updated with high-perfomance lens coatings and a short minimum focusing distance of 8 inches (16 cm). Like all of Meyer-Optik’s lenses, the Lydith will be fully manual, 100 percent handmade in Germany.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>We think you are going to fall in love with the way it renders colors, its exceptional sharpness and, of course, it’s signature creamy bokeh not only in the background but also in the front.</p>
<p>Don’t miss out – visit our Kickstarter now and be one of the first in the world to own the modern version of this classic lens.</p>
<p>Best regards,</p>
<p>Dr. Stefan Immes and the Meyer-Optik Team</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-4 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-4 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-4 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-4 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-4' class='gallery galleryid-29738 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/c9fb0334ef70b9c77c011b2ddc05da0c_original_copy.jpeg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/c9fb0334ef70b9c77c011b2ddc05da0c_original_copy-168x168.jpeg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" aria-describedby="gallery-4-29740" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/c9fb0334ef70b9c77c011b2ddc05da0c_original_copy-168x168.jpeg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/c9fb0334ef70b9c77c011b2ddc05da0c_original_copy-144x144.jpeg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt>
				<dd class='wp-caption-text gallery-caption' id='gallery-4-29740'>
				The original Lydith 30
				</dd></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/73eb676b67ff182c739ebb81df5d8cef_original.jpeg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/73eb676b67ff182c739ebb81df5d8cef_original-168x168.jpeg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/73eb676b67ff182c739ebb81df5d8cef_original-168x168.jpeg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/73eb676b67ff182c739ebb81df5d8cef_original-144x144.jpeg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/6e7beb39be2dcb16885d0d9c48479b00_original.jpeg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/6e7beb39be2dcb16885d0d9c48479b00_original-168x168.jpeg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/6e7beb39be2dcb16885d0d9c48479b00_original-168x168.jpeg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/6e7beb39be2dcb16885d0d9c48479b00_original-144x144.jpeg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/7eb133354b2596ef1035d704b58e606c_original.jpeg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/7eb133354b2596ef1035d704b58e606c_original-168x168.jpeg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/7eb133354b2596ef1035d704b58e606c_original-168x168.jpeg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/7eb133354b2596ef1035d704b58e606c_original-144x144.jpeg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Hector1970 (Jun 9, 2017)

Did anyone buy their Trioplan 100mm F2.8. Did it meet expectations?


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 9, 2017)

Do those pictures make everyone else's heads hurt or just mine?


----------



## BeenThere (Jun 9, 2017)

Nostalgia not all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Jun 9, 2017)

Urgh - very distracting quality to that bokeh... horrible. If I owned that lens and wanted a creamy background I think I'd be using photoshop.


----------



## gruhl28 (Jun 9, 2017)

LonelyBoy said:


> Do those pictures make everyone else's heads hurt or just mine?


Glad to hear it's not just me. That's about the ugliest bokeh I've ever seen. And that's supposed to be one of the selling points? How can they call that "creamy"?


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 9, 2017)

gruhl28 said:


> Glad to hear it's not just me. That's about the ugliest bokeh I've ever seen. And that's supposed to be one of the selling points? How can they call that "creamy"?



And I swear that first one especially looks heavily retouched - note that the sharp bit around the subjects appears to be at the same depth as some of the greenery to the viewer's left of them, which is "OOF" and very ugly and distracting. Maybe it just hurts my eyes too much to look closely enough to make the DOF make sense, but yikes.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jun 10, 2017)

Yes it makes my head hurt too. It's kind of like a Lensbaby (whose look I never liked either), but I bet it will be ten times the price.

The lens itself is ugly too. Part of the appeal (at least I think) of third party manual focus lenses like Zeiss is they look cool. Even with a specialty effect, like the swirly bokeh of the 85 Petzval, a major appeal is the look of the lens itself. But this one is just plain ugly - both the pictures it takes and its build.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 10, 2017)

LonelyBoy said:


> Do those pictures make everyone else's heads hurt or just mine?



They're gimmicky and crap.


----------



## BeenThere (Jun 10, 2017)

Here is a link to some better looking photos from an old converted Lydith. These look more reasonable, but they are from the old lens, not this new release.

https://www.photo.net/discuss/threads/the-legendary-lydith-simply-great.485813/


----------



## cayenne (Jun 12, 2017)

MrFotoFool said:


> Yes it makes my head hurt too. It's kind of like a Lensbaby (whose look I never liked either), but I bet it will be ten times the price.
> 
> The lens itself is ugly too. Part of the appeal (at least I think) of third party manual focus lenses like Zeiss is they look cool. Even with a specialty effect, like the swirly bokeh of the 85 Petzval, a major appeal is the look of the lens itself. But this one is just plain ugly - both the pictures it takes and its build.



I got the 2nd Petzval lens, the 58mm, and I have to admit, I've had some fun with that one...both with playing with the swirly effect but also the interesting aperture plate shapes you can insert in there....

C


----------

